# Peco electro frog



## robz (Feb 8, 2017)

I ordered 2 HO Peco insulfrog #8's, unfortunately I received 1 electrofrog & 1 insulfrog. Not having used electrofrog turnouts is it as easy as just putting a power drop on the diverging rails? I could also send it back for and exchange but that will take a while.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

robz said:


> I ordered 2 HO Peco insulfrog #8's, unfortunately I received 1 electrofrog & 1 insulfrog. Not having used electrofrog turnouts is it as easy as just putting a power drop on the diverging rails? I could also send it back for and exchange but that will take a while.



the electrofrog is a little more work, but i think you will like it better. small switchers glide over them like they arent there.

DC or DCC?

you will need to power the frog.

you will probably need insulating rail joiners.

there are ground throws with electrical contacts, or you could use a tortoise.


















here you can see the wire on the left by the finger, thats to power the frog, and the spot on the right, add those little wire jumpers.









and if using DCC< clip out the old ones.













I've also been successful with small DPDT slider switches as a simple throw. drill a small hole in the lever, put a piece of wire through, connect to switch.


----------



## robz (Feb 8, 2017)

DCC



santafealltheway said:


> t........
> DC or DCC? .......
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have just received some Peco Electrofrog points from the U.K. and I quote from the instructions ‘This turnout can be used without modification for DCC’. You may get shorts from some loco wheels though, try it and see. You’ll need the two insulated joiners indicated in yellow plus a of course a power feed beyond.
As SFATW says you can make the mods he describes and switch the frog separately or if using the Peco point motor there is an accessory switch (PL 13 or PL 15) you can clip underneath which changes the polarity automatically as the turnout changes, or use one of a number of ‘frog juicers’ like the one from Tam Valley Depot. As you’re in DCC you might like to consider their Singlet Micro , a servo controlled point motor which is very good, it changes slowly without the annoying buzz of the Peco solenoid type and can be operated from your handset or by panel switch indicated by LEDs .


----------



## Gwent Rail (Jan 24, 2018)

I've used Peco Insulfrog points for what seems forever now. 
When I changed to DCC five years ago, I was concerned about all I read re small shunters stalling on the turnout.

Maybe I've been lucky, but I've had virtually no problems with Insulfrog, especially with my American stud, which all seem to have the luxury (for a UK modeller) of multi-axle drive.

I'm willing to accept correction if someone can quote an example that proves me wrong though!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Robz

All of the posts you've received are correct. 

However, there may be some confusion due
to an over abundance of information.

Most likely, all you need do to use the Electrofrog
out of the box is to install INSULATED joiners on
both FROG rails. This is to avoid a short circuit when
the frog changes phase (polarity). Because the
insulated joiners interrupts power flow you may also
need to add drops from the rails beyond the insulated
joiners similar to what is done with the Peco Insulfrog.

Don


----------



## robz (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you all for the help. And thanks santafealltheway for the pics they help a lot. I think I'll give it a go. I bought these for a layout I am planning to build, just need to start the bench work.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Electrofrog vs insulfrog*

robz;

Using the metal, electrofrog turnouts wired as shown in santafealltheway's photos will give you a super reliable turnout, both physically (no derailments) and electrically (no short circuits or stalled locomotives. I scratchbuild my turnouts with the metal frogs wired this way. 
However, the alternative of using plastic insulfrogs is not bad either. The likelihood of a short circuit between point and stock rails is not very high if your turnouts and wheels are all properly gaged. Locomotives with all wheel electrical pickup will run through the plastic frog without stalling. 
In my personal opinion, the metal, live, frog of the "electrofrog" turnout is the best option possible. However, on a practical level, either type will work.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

